# 120 gallon + stand etc.... too heavy?



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has a 120 gallon tank...

I'm going to be moving into an older (50+) semi detached. 

Should there be any concern? I realize many people have these tanks... but their pushing 1400 lbs. am i just beeing rediculous? lol.

any special supports needed? lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No, you aren't being ridiculous! You need to be very careful with tanks that size. Check your house carefully, make sure the beams are strong enough (not rotting) or you'll find your tank in the basement. We have our 90 gallon sitting on a steel I-beam.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In an older house with only timber construction, I'd go with down stairs, or have something installed to support the floor from below.

120g water only is 1400lbs. Filled with substrate and rocks for deco, you're probably going to be pushing 1600lbs, so I'd go with Tabatha and have the structural soundness evaluated before going on with anything.

BTW, is it going to be a four foot 120g or a six foot 125? Personally, I'd go with six; everybody knows, longer is better


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Even in newer houses you want to make sure the tank is along a supporting wall. I have a 100 year old house and I ran a steel support beam under my 100. 

I had a 125 in a new house in Richmond Hill about 10 years ago. It just about took the floor out - in the end I moved it into the basement.


----------



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

Gees eh. a lot to consider. Yeah it would definitely be along a wall somewhere, but I guess I will have to get someone to look at it. was hoping to put it on the main floor, 
maybe I'll downsize to a 75 long... lol.

Was hoping for the 125 long...


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Just to add a one more thing.
Be careful of stacking tanks.
Much better pressure distribution wise on the floor to have them side by side

I did some math once to see the effect and oh man you can do some serious damage to your floor if you stack tanks willy nilly


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

It never hurts to be safe. It also depends if the tank is a long or a tall... ETC. Also another factor is the stand. A steel stand will have all of the weight over the legs. If it's a wooden stand chances are that the weight is distributed a little more. A six foot 125 on a wooden stand does not put that much stress on a floor .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

js97 said:


> Was hoping for the 125 long...


Me too!!

Make sure that the wall that you're having it against is a load bearing wall too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I didn't even bother with upstairs...when I did my basement I set up a spot for the big tank. Nice and level and with outlets. didn't plan on the 2nd tank, so it's in a spot that's not perfectly level....will have to build a stand to compensate...and run some power to it too.


----------



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well..now that we have conquered the physical aspect of having a 120g tank...


what about convincing your significant other/parents of having ANOTHER tank.... lol... especially when it's 6 feet long? 

Who's in a situation where it's just one more tank and it's the garage for you?... nevermind a 120g.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, I think for most of us who has a wife that aren't into fish have this problem.
I think the correct order was to get the permission first before you look for a tank.
Either that or build a fishroom with a lock in it and squeeze as much as you can fit into the fishroom. What she doesn't know can't kill her.
But do look a bit ahead of you. If you don't have kids yet and are planning on one. Don't invest so heavily on a large size tank yet. When the kid comes, he/she will take up 7/24 of your time; (and I am not kidding, do expect to wake up at 1 am, 3 am and 5 am to help feed your baby on the first 3 months). Only when they hit 4 or 6 years old are you ever freed up a bit to go after your hobby again.
I find that it's also much easier to get more tanks if you get your kids into it as well ... . But even that, you'll hit your next level of limits. I still think the fishroom with a lock is better.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

got the kids started on their tanks... 

just got another tank yesterday....
Wife: What do you need another thank for?
Me: ...no answer...just changed the subject... 

so now I've got fish in 2 bathrooms and the tanks in the basement.....


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Garages usually have nice strong concrete floors  

(Martin runs)

Martin.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

MT-ED said:


> Garages usually have nice strong concrete floors
> 
> (Martin runs)
> 
> Martin.


That's for the motorcycles.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> Garages usually have nice strong concrete floors
> 
> (Martin runs)
> 
> Martin.


LOL, but I prefer sleeping on a nice warm bed beside my wife than the hard cold floor in the garage with the fish. 
But I have to admit, it took me 5 mins to come to that conclusion. It's such a hard choice. 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

